# Hot water pressure cleaning



## Scannell Painting (Sep 25, 2010)

I am figuring a job that is a 30 yr. old bldg. quick oil change type business being changed over to a walkout delivery type restaurant. Exposed ceilings lower level & ground floor all get painted & they are all metal exposed. Ground floor ceilings have quite a bit of exhaust dirt & lower level where oil was drained the exposed ceilings are a little greasy as are the walls. Thinking of hot water pressure cleaning to remove dirt & grease. Any tips? Thanks


----------



## PressurePros (May 6, 2007)

You are going to have to contain your runoff. Ask the client if they have sanitary sewer drains or dry wells for runoff. They should. Technically you are supposed to filter the greasy water before it goes into a sanitary drain. A good degreaser may make your life easier as well.


----------



## Scannell Painting (Sep 25, 2010)

PressurePros said:


> You are going to have to contain your runoff. Ask the client if they have sanitary sewer drains or dry wells for runoff. They should. Technically you are supposed to filter the greasy water before it goes into a sanitary drain. A good degreaser may make your life easier as well.


Yes they do have drains that catches it & separates the runoff. Could you recommend a good degreaser & how long do you leave it on before rinsing? Do you scrub with a bristle brush? Any tips would be appreciated. Thanks


----------



## PressurePros (May 6, 2007)

Scannell Painting said:


> Yes they do have drains that catches it & separates the runoff. Could you recommend a good degreaser & how long do you leave it on before rinsing? Do you scrub with a bristle brush? Any tips would be appreciated. Thanks


Anything that contains sodium hydroxide and butyl would be a good choice. I would buy the chems raw but you can find a Zep product at the Depot that would work well for you. The longer the dwell the better.. 20-30 minutes would be reasonable. Under-promise on this one. You're likely to have deep ground oil stains that will not come out more than 50%.


----------



## Finn (Dec 18, 2011)

Pro

I was looking for a paint spill thread and could not find it, so a question mate! Paint spill on smooth concrete walk way, both acrylic latex and oil, solvent based , what should the immediate action plan be?


----------



## PressurePros (May 6, 2007)

I would wash with hot water. Even without, the latex should come up with a little pressure. The oil base may need a solvent or stripper.


----------

